# Post Your Mobile Data Use



## KMyers (Apr 29, 2015)

How much data do you use on your Mobile Phone in a typical month?

I currently use ~30-35 GB of data in a typical month on my mobile phone. This month is a bit abnormal due to me getting a new phone and I had to re-download most of my applications again so I have officially passed the 50 GB mark.


----------



## MannDude (Apr 29, 2015)

Jesus.

Not that much, not near that much at all.


----------



## KuJoe (Apr 29, 2015)

This month I'm at 18.1GB, last month I used 16.5GB, two months ago I used 10.8GB, and four months ago I used 6.9GB. Looks like my usage is steadily increasing for some reason. Luckily my phone bill is only $26.13/month regardless of my usage so I don't mind.


----------



## Servers4You (Apr 29, 2015)

Mine personally depends if I use WIFI, if I use WIFI or a hot spot I go above 20GB to 40GB - if I use only 3G/4G I use around 2GB a month.


----------



## Munzy (Apr 29, 2015)

~4.2 GB and my plan started ~9 days ago.

1 to 2 GB on my work phone.

~30 GB on my secondary cell phone.


----------



## eva2000 (Apr 29, 2015)

wow that's crazy amount of mobile data ! not possible in Australia unless you want to bend over and take it like a ***** 

Telstra mobile plans here https://www.telstra.com.au/mobile-phones/plans-and-rates at 35GB/month would cost an Aussie AUD$845/month


----------



## KMyers (Apr 29, 2015)

eva2000 said:


> wow that's crazy amount of mobile data ! not possible in Australia unless you want to bend over and take it like a *****
> 
> Telstra mobile plans here https://www.telstra.com.au/mobile-phones/plans-and-rates at 35GB/month would cost an Aussie AUD$845/month


Ouch, I would go broke if I lived in the AU


----------



## KMyers (Apr 29, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> This month I'm at 18.1GB, last month I used 16.5GB, two months ago I used 10.8GB, and four months ago I used 6.9GB. Looks like my usage is steadily increasing for some reason. Luckily my phone bill is only $26.13/month regardless of my usage so I don't mind.


Damn, who is your provider?


----------



## eva2000 (Apr 29, 2015)

KMyers said:


> Ouch, I would go broke if I lived in the AU


yeah the sad reality for Aussies = bandwidth and mobile data costs are too expensive


----------



## kcaj (Apr 30, 2015)

Snippet from last months bill, total for the month ~93GB. I currently have unlimited data/tethering and my parents live across the road from a 4G mast, so the 20Mb/s upload speeds I can receive often beats the home broadband.


----------



## SeriesN (Apr 30, 2015)

Don't you just love t-mobile?



KMyers said:


> How much data do you use on your Mobile Phone in a typical month?
> 
> 
> I currently use ~30-35 GB of data in a typical month on my mobile phone. This month is a bit abnormal due to me getting a new phone and I had to re-download most of my applications again so I have officially passed the 50 GB mark.


----------



## KMyers (Apr 30, 2015)

kcaj said:


> Snippet from last months bill, total for the month ~93GB. I currently have unlimited data/tethering and my parents live across the road from a 4G mast, so the 20Mb/s upload speeds I can receive often beats the home broadband.


NICE! - Mind if I ask what that runs per month?



SeriesN said:


> Don't you just love t-mobile?


I do


----------



## William (Apr 30, 2015)

1GB included in my prepaid plan (15EUR/month, 1000 Min in all networks, 1000 Min to Three, 1000 SMS, 1GB Data), using around 600Mb mainly with surfing news


----------



## William (Apr 30, 2015)

KMyers said:


> NICE! - Mind if I ask what that runs per month?


Its Three, around 50 GBP or so. We use their Austrian branch with 100/50 LTE flatrate at 45EUR and do like 2TB+ per month.


----------



## kcaj (Apr 30, 2015)

KMyers said:


> NICE! - Mind if I ask what that runs per month?


I'm paying £46/mo which included an iPhone 5s shortly after release.


----------



## drmike (Apr 30, 2015)

I see lots of data usage from folks... Yikes.

I am just self limiting to 1GB a month on two different plans (one phone + one wifi AP tied to data).

If I find myself out in the field or away from the home office too regularly, that use will balloon.


----------



## Gang Starr (May 10, 2015)

Monthly about max 100 MB (after that it gets so slow like 32 Kbit/s and I stop using it). It's free


----------

